

The problem with LinkedIn - bhellman1
http://forfraksake.com/post/71602491/just-incase-you-didnt-know-linkedin-is-a

======
brk
This article is the epitome of technology blogging today: a poorly crafted
opinion about a completely non-issue.

How much research went into this beyond simple opinion? I've found the
LinkedIn "People You May Know" module to be fairly decent at finding people I
actually know (but had not connected with), or people that I might have a
likely connection to.

I'm not whiling away my day pouring over LinkedIn, either. I check every few
days for new updates/info, and could care less about the fact that this module
is where it is, etc.

The "People You May Know" module is hardly "the problem" with LinkedIn. It's
an experiment that works better for some people than for others, based solely
on the 2 data point study here (I like it, you don't).

One of the things I like about LinkedIn is that they have done a good job
keeping it more "business" than "social" oriented. The last thing I want is
for LI to become an attention-whoring "modulized" website like so many other
"social" sites.

